# Ultimate Harry Potter



## RobertPeetersPiano (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey!

Here's my cover of Harry Potter  It's not a selfmade arrangement, but it was really nice to study, so I can make stuff like that in the future 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z48HwHAym3k


----------



## BoulderBrow (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice arrangement even if it's not your own, must have been a bitch to play! The long runs sounded spot on, very impressive


----------



## dannthr (Oct 21, 2011)

Great playing and plenty of renewed respect for JW.


----------



## Leon Willett (Oct 21, 2011)

Excellent!


----------



## Pochflyboy (Oct 21, 2011)

Excellent Playing!

Cheers!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 21, 2011)

Really great playing and interpretation Robert!


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes, great playing, Robert!


----------



## David Story (Oct 21, 2011)

Excellent interpretation, great technique. Thanks.
It's something to realize JW can play like that while he's writing.


----------



## sbkp (Oct 21, 2011)

Holy cr... I mean... I can't bel.... UH... WOW! :shock:


----------



## zacnelson (Oct 21, 2011)

I find it helps me appreciate the awesome chords in the composition when I hear it on the piano. You must get sore fingers from practicing this!


----------



## RobertPeetersPiano (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey guys!

Super thanx for your kind words


----------



## Arturas (Oct 22, 2011)

Great playing! Enjoyed o[])


----------



## mac4d (Oct 22, 2011)

How did you record this? Don't see any mics.


----------



## RiffWraith (Oct 22, 2011)

mac4d @ Sun Oct 23 said:


> How did you record this? Don't see any mics.



Yeah, he's fooled a few people on another forum. But not I! :lol:


----------



## mac4d (Oct 22, 2011)

RiffWraith @ Sat Oct 22 said:


> mac4d @ Sun Oct 23 said:
> 
> 
> > How did you record this? Don't see any mics.
> ...



Am I fooled in thinking it's a piano VST recording and not a real piano, and the piano playing in video is just for show?


----------



## Pando (Oct 22, 2011)

RobertPeetersPiano @ Fri Oct 21 said:


> ...but it was really nice to study, so I can *make* stuff like that in the future



While it's a great tune and it takes some effort to put this together like this, a few things stand out for me:

- The whole thing sounds quantized. Humans usually don't play like this live.
- Camera cuts away during any fast left hand passages.
- At 0:31 the fast left hand can be heard but not seen played. Same with the right hand at 0:57
- Total lack of any mechanical noise (pedals, keys, etc.)
- The video slightly out of sync with the audio is also one of the giveaways.

Again, great effort and beautiful melody, but my senses don't pass this as played live..


----------



## vlado hudec (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi Robert,

very nice playing, I checked also your own compositions and it is nice too, keep it !


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 23, 2011)

Pando @ Sat Oct 22 said:


> - Total lack of any mechanical noise (pedals, keys, etc.)



Which is a GOOD thing. The current trend of trying to put into sample libraries things that engineers have always worked hard trying to take out or at least minimize in the name of making it sound more"real" is misguided at best IMHO.


----------



## musicpete (Oct 23, 2011)

Very nice playing!

That arrangement reminds me of a similar one I did a few years ago - only mine was for 2 pianos and a bit more virtuoso... (i.e. unplayable!)


----------



## RobertPeetersPiano (Oct 23, 2011)

musicpete @ Sun Oct 23 said:


> Very nice playing!
> 
> That arrangement reminds me of a similar one I did a few years ago - only mine was for 2 pianos and a bit more virtuoso... (i.e. unplayable!)



Do you have a recording of that? Would love to hear it


----------



## Pando (Oct 23, 2011)

Robert, how did you work the camera? Did you hire a steadycam guy or did you put the thing running on a track? :D


----------



## Pando (Oct 23, 2011)

EastWest Lurker @ Sun Oct 23 said:


> Pando @ Sat Oct 22 said:
> 
> 
> > - Total lack of any mechanical noise (pedals, keys, etc.)
> ...



Absolutely, and I agree with you. Mechanical noises on a good recording can be *very* distracting. However, in this case this is a video, and to my eyes there is a disconnect between what I am watching vs. what I am hearing.


----------



## mikebarry (Oct 23, 2011)

Yamaha piano doesn't sound like that sorry  nice job


----------



## dannthr (Oct 23, 2011)

This guy already explained his filming technique in another thread, don't remember where.

He records the cue separate from the film--he's playing to his recording in the video, that's why he's got the ear-bud.

It's also why you can get camera work like that with one camera.

He's using QL Pianos if I'm not mistaken.

Still great playing.


----------



## robteehan (Oct 24, 2011)

Why not record with a live piano, if you clearly had access to one i an nice room?
Yes the performance is good but I'm a bit turned off by the sterile nature of sampled piano - the room sound on it is a bit dead too.


----------



## RobertPeetersPiano (Oct 24, 2011)

dannthr @ Mon Oct 24 said:


> This guy already explained his filming technique in another thread, don't remember where.
> 
> He records the cue separate from the film--he's playing to his recording in the video, that's why he's got the ear-bud.
> 
> ...



That's right  You can see pics of our camera stuff at my facebook fanpage.
I do not record it live, because I haven't got the money for good mics, and I don't know how you should install them to get the best sound out of it. Plus, I can only rent the room for max 1 hours per day. That's why I prefer a sampeled piano. It is indeed not a Yamaha you hear (although QL Pianos has one) simply because I prefer a Steinway, and normal Youtubers don't even know what that difference should sound like 

Thanx all for your feedback


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 24, 2011)

It depends on your target audience. A handful of my fellow geeks here might jump on you for playing a Steinway sample while sitting in front of a Yamaha but 99% of viewers will neither know or care.

After all, this is not a documentary you have made so a little creative license is fine.


----------



## dannthr (Oct 24, 2011)

Mics you can rent, in fact you can rent very nice mics for less than 80 bucks a day.

As far as mic placement, well, all I can say is Life is an Exciting Adventure and it's up to you how much you want to engage the potential learning experience.


I said it last time we talked about your filming technique, and I'll say it again: I would like to see a live performance.


----------



## RobertPeetersPiano (Oct 24, 2011)

dannthr @ Mon Oct 24 said:


> Mics you can rent, in fact you can rent very nice mics for less than 80 bucks a day.
> 
> As far as mic placement, well, all I can say is Life is an Exciting Adventure and it's up to you how much you want to engage the potential learning experience.
> 
> ...



For a student, 80 dollar per clip is quite a lot  But, I will definitely consider buying/renting mics if I can make money with my channel. It's on my to do list


----------

